# NUb **** from Leaf & Ale



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

So my NUbs have arrived  they made it to the shores of the UK. Cant wait to try me some NUbs  I got my NUbs from Mike @ Leaf And Ale. He was extremely helpful and included the bonus things in the last pic. And the 3 Torp Nubs. Included were:

Fuente 858 Sun Grown
Fuente Anejo!!
2 Regalo (Mike's house blend) that smell amazing.
A Cutter
Matches
And Coffee that I forgot to photograph.

Thank you Mike


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I reconized that package. thx for the ****.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Mmmmm Nubs! Nice grab! Mike is a class act!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pickups


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Mike and Leaf and Ale are awesome! You got some sweet pick-ups Mathew!*


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *Mike and Leaf and Ale are awesome! You got some sweet pick-ups Mathew!*


Thank you  And these ones were Tax free :whoohoo:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet nubage right there


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice, Mike is a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Good stuff there! Mike is good peep!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking good! I still need to get my hands on a Habano....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice choice of the Nubs i like the cammys best .nice pick up,gotta love the Anejo huh!!!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

nice pick up
Mike is a great guy


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pick up Matthew! :dribble:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Boo ya--nice un right there! Way to go Mike---


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work Matt! I'm glad you got them!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, nice acquisition. I am gonna have to give Mike a call one of these days


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I nub nubs lol


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

thats scary good looking...nice pickup


----------

